# Thank you



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

I just wanted to create this thread to give another thank you to everyone on this forum who has helped me with Fidget and her pregnancy and other advice I have asked for. I appreciate that all of you put your feelings aside and opinions and were willing to help me and my girl. I am ever so thankful that you all did.

A big thank you to CC and BSH for all your help with Fidget. I would have been ripping my hair out without you girls here to help. That is the truth.

Also thank you to Tigerboo, Jiskefet in making me keep my bum parked in this forum...

Also to the others too...

Now I know the damage is done here with my baby and I know some people will never forgive me on this forum for that and I am no longer going to try and defend myself anymore as I can see I will never be forgiven but...

Fidget is going to be getting spayed when the time is right to take her down the vets. I believe two of the babies have good homes lined up and I may (Really hoping) keep one so all three will not be stuck in shelters.

I am going to be sending the bill (For spaying) to a user on here who has been kind enough to let me so she can be my great confirmation person if this ever crops up.

But, yes, thank you to everyone who has given me advice and support and has known that in no way have I ever once tried to get attention and tried to glamourise this situation. I am thankful that a lot of you at least listened to my side and understood that I have owned up to my mistake and am now going to be taking the right course of action for Fidget to become a better owner for her.

Thank you
<3


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your very welcome.
They are lovely kittens and glad Fidget and babies are doing well.

Try to stay on the forum as the fun really starts at weaning time.

If you do need any more help then please post, and do not be afraid to post photo's as thats the best part.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Your very welcome.
> They are lovely kittens and glad Fidget and babies are doing well.
> 
> Try to stay on the forum as the fun really starts at weaning time.
> ...


Thank you so much CC. 
x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens are a fantastic weight aswell, no wonder Fidget took her time having them.

I am sorry if i needed you to be at the laptop alot during birth, being a breeder im always watching the clock, just cant help it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Kittens are a fantastic weight aswell, no wonder Fidget took her time having them.
> 
> I am sorry if i needed you to be at the laptop alot during birth, being a breeder im always watching the clock, just cant help it.


I'm glad you were there giving support all the time. She just wouldn't let me leave the box area and I didn't want her jumping up on my bed when she was bleeding and was gunky around that area as it was a nightmare trying to get a PTP underneath her, haha.

She's much better today. Eating hell of a lot and looking not so tired. She comes out of the box for a rest sometimes and a stroke. Think the babies tire her out with the suckling all the time, haha. She's quick to jump in there though when they start crying for milk.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fidget is a good mum.
I have to wait until 9th April for my litters. one girl is fine and does everything herself the other queen she just piles the babies on top of each other and doesnt do the cords, so i then have to detangle them all, thats a nightmare.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just seen this; B1 that was really sweet of you to post such a nice message of thanx and it really touches the heart.

Im glad you did stay as we can see you kittens grow you seem to be taking all the info inand doing the best by your girl its great to see.

Thanx for updating witth the weight they are great weights,weigh again tomorrow to see the differennce and good luck but you dont need that.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Such a happy ending......


Well, not really, it is a happy beginning, and I hope you will stay on and allow us to enjoy seeing the babies grow up.

You have been a real trooper, putting up with all the flack AND the stress of the pregnancy and birth.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thanks for the thank you hope your all ok.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Fidget is a good mum.
> I have to wait until 9th April for my litters. one girl is fine and does everything herself the other queen she just piles the babies on top of each other and doesnt do the cords, so i then have to detangle them all, thats a nightmare.


She is. I'm really proud of her actually. 

I was so worried about the cord thing and was so glad she did them by herself as that was the biggest thing I was worrying about...

Is it just the one who is due then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Such a happy ending......
> 
> Well, not really, it is a happy beginning, and I hope you will stay on and allow us to enjoy seeing the babies grow up.
> 
> You have been a real trooper, putting up with all the flack AND the stress of the pregnancy and birth.


I will be staying on this forum. I suspect I will still be needing advice as the kittens grow.

Thank you Jiskefet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Just seen this; B1 that was really sweet of you to post such a nice message of thanx and it really touches the heart.
> 
> Im glad you did stay as we can see you kittens grow you seem to be taking all the info inand doing the best by your girl its great to see.
> 
> Thanx for updating witth the weight they are great weights,weigh again tomorrow to see the differennce and good luck but you dont need that.


I'll probably continue harrassing you and CC for more help as they grow. CC says the fun starts at weaning stage. But I don't know if this meant to be a good thing, haha.

I will weight them again tonight for sure.

Thanks again BSH.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I wont spoil the fun and tell you about weaning, you will find out by yourself.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo, won't she just! Still, we'll be here with the booze when it happens...


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I wont spoil the fun and tell you about weaning, you will find out by yourself.


Ha ha she will indeed.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

How come Boadicea is now a guest? Has she left?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Well thats strange.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe B1 wanted the account deleted but thats a guess.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I believe B1 wanted the account deleted but thats a guess.


Ah, well I hope she comes back on another account at least, would be nice to see how Fidget and the kittens are doing


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I think sometimes therse only so much some people can take before they think forget it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Easy come easy go


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

..........._did i miss something ???? wheres she gone ???????:huh:_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> ..........._did i miss something ???? wheres she gone ???????:huh:_


check her post the thread about what annoys you.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

This place is like the real world interactions in many ways, she was challenged and couldn't handle it. That's no reason to leave 

I only gave her encouragement but you guys have invested your time into giving her advice and she just leaves? What if she doesn't spay Fidget now and where will the kittens end up? Worrying. I hope she contacts one of you guys and lets you know what's happening with the cats 

Just sucks that she couldn't see it's important for her to stay around for the cats and not start stupid arguments


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

At least Fidget has given birth and both mum and kittens are doing well, we gave the advise to get through the labour so we did what we had to do.
Maybe when weaning time comes she may contact us, she has my number and another members number so she only has to contact if she gets worried.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> This place is like the real world interactions in many ways, she was challenged and couldn't handle it. That's no reason to leave
> 
> I only gave her encouragement but you guys have invested your time into giving her advice and she just leaves? What if she doesn't spay Fidget now and where will the kittens end up? Worrying. I hope she contacts one of you guys and lets you know what's happening with the cats
> 
> Just sucks that she couldn't see it's important for her to stay around for the cats and not start stupid arguments


Wise head on your shoulders


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Wise head on your shoulders


Thank you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> check her post the thread about what annoys you.


Give us a clue.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I did feel the PF was a bit harsh with her, though. She admitted her mistakes several times and promised to do better, but the pressure was unrelenting at times.
(I don't mean those that so kindly talked her through the birth).
I just hope she does spay Fidget after weaning.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Give us a clue.


Here you go http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/296565-what-annoys-you-most-about-people.html


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh dear, oh well, i have had alot worse and im still here lol. i got lots of red rep and afew pms with lots of swearing and abuse,lucky for me at the time i was a mod, so i just banned them,........_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You could offer me the world and i still wouldnt want to be a mod.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. No wonder it's closed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> > This place is like the real world interactions in many ways, she was challenged and couldn't handle it. That's no reason to leave
> 
> 
> Yes, but some people are more sensitive to criticism than others, and it is up to us all to make allowances, just as we would in real life.
> ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I think B1 gave as good as she got and i feel she took most comments to heart too much took things too personally at the end of the day its just a forum you can always switch off.

And in talking about the general chat thread.Not the isues over kittens that was sorted long before she went it seemed B1 couldnt let it drop to me.Kept bringing it back up no one else did.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, slow on the uptake sometimes - what does FM mean?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jonescat said:


> Sorry, slow on the uptake sometimes - what does FM mean?


_forum member, i think._


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh yeah 

Thanks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _forum member, i think._


I didnt know either


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I think B1 gave as good as she got and i feel she took most comments to heart too much took things too personally at the end of the day its just a forum you can always switch off.
> 
> And in talking about the general chat thread.Not the isues over kittens that was sorted long before she went it seemed B1 couldnt let it drop to me.Kept bringing it back up no one else did.


Agreed!!! Hence me not wanting to post in cat chat as general comments were jumped on as being about an individual, and that was never my intention, so just felt I didn't want to post because I couldn't be arsed with it  So it works both ways, people feel they are being picked on over something, but in turn they jump on general comments thinking it's about them making others feel they can't post, catch 22 I guess??? Some can dish it out and be rude, but spit their dummies out when they get it back.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Agreed!!! Hence me not wanting to post in cat chat as general comments were jumped on as being about an individual, and that was never my intention, so just felt I didn't want to post because I couldn't be arsed with it  So it works both ways, people feel they are being picked on over something, but in turn they jump on general comments thinking it's about them making others feel they can't post, catch 22 I guess??? Some can dish it out and be rude, but spit their dummies out when they get it back.


Oh yes,you put it much better than me.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chillminx said:


> SamanthaGoosey said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > She started a thread asking what annoyed people and then admitted to a habit (flicking cigarette butts out of her car) which happens to be one that really annoyed at least one other person. They took her to task on it, she left. A dicey choice of thread if you ask me - it maybe never occured to her that other people might find she had an irritating habit.
> ...


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I think she was a little too paranoid for her own good!!
Just hope Fidget and her kittens will grow big and strong without the advice and knowledge from peeps on here


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> She started a thread asking what annoyed people and then admitted to a habit (flicking cigarette butts out of her car) which happens to be one that really annoyed at least one other person. They took her to task on it, she left. A dicey choice of thread if you ask me - it maybe never occured to her that other people might find she had an irritating habit.


Sorry to disagree with you OS, but she didn't leave because Forum Members (FMs) took her to task on her littering with her cig butts. She did acknowledge she was a litter lout with her *** ends, and was not upset at people pointing it out. Perhaps a tiny bit defensive as she said "they all go in the earth anyway".

Next, she felt one particular FM was hassling her about it, and it was at that point she got a bit edgy. Then the same FM "unfriended" her, and evidently that was the last straw for her, so she deleted her account.

Personally I hate it when people flick their disgusting *** ends out of the car window, and when there are *** ends by the hundred outside pubs, public buildings etc. Smoking is a filthy habit in every way.  So I am not defending B's right to smoke and chuck her litter around.

The point I was making was about cutting people some slack if they seem sensitive souls. I know for a fact there are others on the forum who agree with me on this even if they may be reluctant to say so on the boards.

Edit: Yay! just made my 3,000th post


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

It is so hard to tell isn't it. To me she seemed very confident as she posted in and started lots of threads in a short space of time. Her typed voice seemed very assured.

Her cat and kittens are registered with a vet so there is no reason to think they won't thrive.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Laurac said:


> It is so hard to tell isn't it. To me she seemed very confident as she posted in and started lots of threads in a short space of time. Her typed voice seemed very assured.
> 
> Her cat and kittens are registered with a vet so there is no reason to think they won't thrive.


Thank you for speaking with the voice of reason Laura, bless you


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

chillminx said:


> The point I was making was about cutting people some slack if they seem sensitive souls. I know for a fact there are others on the forum who agree with me on this even if they may be reluctant to say so on the boards.
> 
> Edit: Yay! just made my 3,000th post


I do get cutting people slack when they are or seem to be sensitive souls I had no problem with the OP none at all, I got her situation, and I did defend her, only to be attacked by her later  but I have thick skin so I just left it..... I think like all forums, people read and see what they want to read and see, how they want to read and see it, also MANY only see one side of the story, ie the story the sensitive soul wants them to see again not about OP, people put in public what put them in the best light, and behind the scenes they act differently, I think OP got upset thinking people were directing everything at her, when I think the frustrations lay else where.... I think feelings ran high for other reasons and others peoples actions rather than the OP's.

There's a lot of thinking going on in there, not sure if it makes sense at all to anyone but me lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> OrientalSlave said:
> 
> 
> > On a different note OS i got that ink £14.99 for a multi pk..ideal!
> ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> > Quick delivery, do the carts fit the printer?
> ...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> I think she was a little too paranoid for her own good!!
> Just hope Fidget and her kittens will grow big and strong without the advice and knowledge from peeps on here


Have avoided OP like the plague since early on, yet have been implicated as one who won't let it go.  Seriously have been afraid to even push the like button for fear it would be taken as a "stab". :huh:

When you actually post and believe that _emoticons_ are directed at you, paranoia is putting it mildly. :crazy:

OP had no problem dishing it out. When you put it out there, you need to be prepared to face the consequences. I don't recall OP not being able to defend herself either, sure picked a lot of fights on the forum and then got them closed.

The victims in all her drama are unfortunately Fidget and the kittens. Hopefully OP will heed the wise advice given and stop thinking of herself and do right by her cats.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> I think she was a little too paranoid for her own good!!
> Just hope Fidget and her kittens will grow big and strong without the advice and knowledge from peeps on here


I doubt B was paranoid until she first came on here and was ripped to bits by various members, some almost continuously. 

She may have made mistakes but she didn't deny this, however some folks were not prepared to let that go and kept on and on about them.

Now before anyone turns round and says differently, I - and other members - were receiving PM's from 'concerned forum members' (yeah right.....  ) telling us to either "watch out for her, she's a troll" or asking for our opinons on her and what we thought about her!!!! :mad5:

REGARDLESS of anyone's opinion on a member, doing such back-handed tactics like this is unaceptable and leaves a bad taste in my mouth about the character of anyone who particpates in such actions.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally I think B was paranoid, but I received a similar PM and ignored it.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Personally I think B was paranoid, but I received a similar PM and ignored it.


I ignored the PM's I received but the fact I even received them in the first place speaks of some kind of vendetta / witch-hunt attitudes.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well said MB! 

Thank goodness you can always be counted upon to speak up, to deplore the bullying and the insidious plotting that was going on behind the scenes, with the probable intent of joining together to undermine the newbie's confidence even further. A hatchet job if ever there was one.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Crikey


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> Crikey


I take it you did not realise what was going on then hun?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Nope - never do until the door slams when someone leaves. I did wonder why people were quite so cross...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> Nope - never do until the door slams when someone leaves. I did wonder why people were quite so cross...


:lol::lol::lol: Bless you!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I doubt B was paranoid until she first came on here and was ripped to bits by various members, some almost continuously.
> 
> She may have made mistakes but she didn't deny this, however some folks were not prepared to let that go and kept on and on about them.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that, that's just shitty, I didn't have a problem with her, like I said think she got the brunt of peoples redirected anger! What goes on behind the scenes is normally the real facts :{


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

None of which was passed on to mods at the time.
However, OP is no longer here to defend herself. I am going to close this.


----------

